# CPU 315/Ethernet über LabView visualisieren, wie?



## alpenpower (15 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab folgende Hardware vorliegen:

1x CPU315-2PN/DP (315-2EH13-0AB0) u.
1x Labview 8.2 Developement

Meine Aufgabe besteht in der Visualisierung über LabView. D.h. ich hab sowohl Schalter, Lampen, Sollwerte u. Dig.anzeigen über Ethernet zu bedienen bzw. zu steuern. Die Kommunikation über Ethernet
in LV ist nicht direkt das Problem, sondern was für Daten bzw. Befehle ich senden muss.
Noch dazu bin ich zwar in LV eingearbeitet, hab aber in der SPS-Umgebung relativ wenig Ahnung. 

Die CPU hängt soweit am internen Netzwerk (kann diese anpingen). Der SPS-Programmierer ist momentan nicht verfügbar und hinterläßt mir drei Papierlisten mit den DB70/90/91 (Ein-, Ausgabe u. Error) mit deren Adresslisten.
Nun hab ich ein paar Fragen:

1. gibt es einen Sendebefehl an die SPS, welche sich rückmeldet, damit ich die Kommunikation auf einfachster Ebene (in Windows wäre es Hyperterminal) überprüfen kann (ähnlich '*IDN' bei IEEE488)?

2. weiß jemand, wie man eine solche CPU von LV über Ethernet anspricht?
hat jemand ein Beispiel?

3. wie soll ich mit den DB's arbeiten, muss man hier irgendwelche Datenwörter o.ä. bereitstellen?

4. liege ich richtig, dass meine Ansteuerung über einen OPC-Server zu tätigen sei?
wenn ja, wie gehts hier weiter?

Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand zumindest teilweise die Richtung zeigen.

Gruß, Franz


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2008)

Habe hier http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=17519 bereits was zu einem ähnlichen Thema geschrieben.
Grundsätzlich ist das S7-Protokoll etwas zu kompliziert, um es mit Hyperterminal nachbilden zu können. Wenn OPC nicht in Frage kommt, wird sinnvollerweise eine fertige Kommunikationsbibliothek verwendet. Unabhängig davon ist allerdings, dass man schon wissen muss, was man von der SPS lesen oder in sie schreiben möchte. Hierzu am besten den SPS-Programmierer frage, wo was steht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo, siehe auch *hier*.


----------

